
Washington Post and NPR: Yes, Apple Can Block Their iPad Journalism - jamesbritt
http://mediactive.com/2010/04/23/washington-post-and-npr-yes-apple-can-block-their-ipad-journalism/
======
jamesbritt
"NPR, based on Wilson’s other panel comments, is creating what sounds like a
multi-platform strategy: creating a back-end system that can feed to any
platform. All smart news organizations are trying to move this way."

Which sounds like, you know, the Internet.

Rather than being so anxious to make and place some device-specific
application, companies should be focused on created Web-based access to their
goods and services. It makes it much harder for anyone to lock them out or try
to call the tune.

